# 921 Still at Costco?



## Jnanadev (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi there,

Went to my local Costco in San Jose today and they said they had never heard of the 921 and could not find it in the system. Anyone in Northern California buy a 921 from Costco, or have a product # I can have them refer to?

Thanks!


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, Dish seemed to be trying to "unload" all of the 921s they could. Perhaps they've sold out for good? Time to get out that phone book and start to call around.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Costco in Santa Rosa had a dozen of them about a month ago. Don't know if any left.


----------



## KeithKN6K (Jul 15, 2003)

I bought one just before xmas at the costco in Almaden area. At that time there was a stack of them. The Costco near the airport did not carry them, didn't check the one in Sunnyvale


----------



## pjstevenson (Feb 1, 2005)

The item # is 855194 hope this helps.


----------



## Jnanadev (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks so much for the replies! The item # was a godsend, goodluck finding anything without it! Looks like the Almaden store will be getting a new shipment next week. Can't wait to join the "beta test" team!


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Jnanadev said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Went to my local Costco in San Jose today and they said they had never heard of the 921 and could not find it in the system. Anyone in Northern California buy a 921 from Costco, or have a product # I can have them refer to?
> 
> Thanks!


Saw about a dozen at my local Costco.


----------



## TBenning (Mar 8, 2004)

Jnanadev said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Went to my local Costco in San Jose today and they said they had never heard of the 921 and could not find it in the system. Anyone in Northern California buy a 921 from Costco, or have a product # I can have them refer to?
> 
> Thanks!


 My Local Costco in Rocklin, CA just got another shipment of 15 today. Their last shipment of 12 sold out in less than 2 days though...


----------

